# Adding additional speakers to a receiver



## jvanden (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello, I have an older Kenwood VR 705 receiver that I have in my living room. I have it hooked up for 5.1 surround sound and works great. I want to hook up a set of outdoor speakers on my patio, but my receiver doesn't have an A/B selector option. Is there a way this can be done, without purchasing a new receiver? It is not important for me to listen to music at both locations at the same time.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking at it, its not a multizone amp and doesnt have any extra speaker outputs you could use. I thin kthe best thing you could do is purchase something like this:

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=speaker+selector&hl=en&rlz=1C1CHNV_en-GBGB409GB409&prmd=ivnsfd&resnum=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1280&bih=685&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=14981286355106821120&sa=X&ei=nMpHTt3sMMzE8QOat_yxCA&ved=0CKwBEPICMAg

This would let you run upto 4 pairs of speakers from the Kenwood unit, and use the selector switch to switch between the various speakers you wish to use.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, you're looking for an "impedance matching speaker selector".


----------

